# Werbeflyer für Maler und Verputzer Geschäft



## busterb (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Wir sind ein Maler und Verputzer Geschäft und suchen jemanden der für uns einen Werbeflyer erstellt. Größe DIN A6. Bitte Preise nicht vergessen.

MfG

Markus


----------



## julchen (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ist Ihre Anfrage noch aktuell?

Wenn ja, geben Sie doch bitte kurz Ihre e-mail Adresse bekannt, damit ich Kontakt mit Ihnen aufnehmen kann.

Gruss
H. Burgard


----------



## busterb (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

die Flyer sind schon fertig.


----------

